# Washing Machine Repair Recommendations



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Washing machine is on the blink, think it's the motor. Any recommendations for people you've actually used? 

Yes, there are a hundred stickers on my outside fuse box but "yes boss, doing the good fixings" didn't work when the maid's ac packed up a while back.


----------

